# 4th BFN today - what now?



## mumoneday (Jul 13, 2007)

Just wanted to say that we had our 4th failed cycle today (three BFN and one miscarraige) i am so angry and just don't know where to go from here. 

Love Pip


----------



## Agathe (May 31, 2006)

Hello,

I am so so sorry for your BFN. Today must be an awful day for you and I would love to hugg you to make you feel a little bit better.
Please try to look after yourself, go for a nice dinner somewhere, have a glass of red wine, go to a spa.
These past treatments have been awfully hard for you, 4 failed cycles.
But you should not give up hope, it will most probably work one day. Try not to think about it and relax for a few months before trying again.
Have you had your thyroid checked ? seen a nutritionist to check if you are lacking some key vitamins ? What do the doctors say ?
It might be worth going to another clinic to get a second opinion.
I really feel for you today and am sure that you will make the right decicion.
Take care,

Agathe.


----------



## icky (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello

We had our 4th BFN in March and decided that for the moment we couldn't take any more, so decided to take a break from treatment (a hard decision to make I know when you are so desperate!).  Since then I have been away for the weekend with mum and sister and hubby and I have booked a fantastic holiday for the summer. This is something we havnt done in a long time cos it might have interfered with treatment or I could be pregnant.  We have been married 10 years in July and although we havnt got any children decided it was something worth celebrating!!  so kenyan safari and Zanzibar here we come.  Im not saying Im finding it easy but it is easier having taken the stress of ourselves (for a while)  Im trying to look on the positive side of everything, yes most of my friends have babies but that means I can enjoy and spoil them. Im also trying to get fit and lose the weight I gained from the last treatment and I can't believe I am saying this but I am actually enjoying it  

sorry to go on but wanted to give you what we had decided to do I'm not saying this is for you but it is one idea.  Having decided this I feel like a big weight has been taken off my shoulders, I dont know  when we will do treatment again but for the time being I'm not even going to think aboout it.

Hope I havn't bored you.

Sarah xxx


----------



## mumoneday (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks Ladies - that is really sound advice and I REALLY appreciate you taking the time to message me. 

Love Pip


----------

